# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  فالتوحيد يذهب أصل الشرك والاستغفار يمحو فروعه.

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه اللهفي مجموع الفتاوى (11/ 696-697):


 الاستغفار يخرج العبد:

 من الفعل المكروه إلى الفعل المحبوب.

من العمل الناقص إلى العمل التام.

ويرفع العبد من المقام الأدنى إلى الأعلى منه والأكمل.

فإن العابد لله والعارف بالله في كل يوم بل في كل ساعة بل في كل لحظة، يزداد علما بالله وبصيرة في دينه وعبوديته بحيث:
يجد ذلك في طعامه وشرابه ونومه ويقظته وقوله وفعله.
ويرى تقصيره في حضور قلبه في المقامات العالية وإعطائها حقها.

فهو يحتاج إلى الاستغفار آناء الليل وأطراف النهار ; بل هو مضطر إليه دائما في الأقوال والأحوال في الغوائب والمشاهد لما فيه:

من المصالح وجلب الخيرات ودفع المضرات وطلب الزيادة في القوة في الأعمال القلبية والبدنية اليقينية الإيمانية . 

وقد ثبتت : دائرة الاستغفار بين أهل التوحيد واقترانها بشهادة أن لا إله إلا الله من أولهم إلى آخرهم ومن آخرهم إلى أولهم ومن الأعلى إلى الأدنى . 

وشمول دائرة التوحيد والاستغفار للخلق كلهم وهم فيها درجات عند الله ولكل عامل مقام معلوم . 

فشهادة أن لا إله إلا الله بصدق ويقين تذهب الشرك كله دقه وجله خطأه وعمده أوله وآخره ; سره وعلانيته وتأتي على جميع صفاته وخفاياه ودقائقه .

والاستغفار يمحو ما بقي من عثراته ويمحو الذنب الذي هو من شعب الشرك فإن الذنوب كلها من شعب الشرك . 

فالتوحيد يذهب أصل الشرك.
والاستغفار يمحو فروعه.
فأبلغ الثناء قول : لا إله إلا الله.
وأبلغ الدعاء قول : أستغفر الله . 

فأمره بالتوحيد والاستغفار لنفسه ولإخوانه من المؤمنين .*

----------

